# 1st shots with my 85mm Petzval



## binga63 (Jul 13, 2015)

This little brass lens is going to be fun


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting; I really like #2, but to be honest, I'm not at all fussed about the look of #1.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2015)

I also like #2, the orange flowers, some type of gladiolas perhaps. As the photo of the man shows,. this lens has the capability of putting what I call a *visual impression* or a* visual signature* on the images it makes, which is something that can be utilized by a creative shooter such as yourself. It's just one more tool in the tool set. I hope we get to see more images you create with this new lens!


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> It's just one more tool in the tool set.



Or is it a toy in the toy box? It has a certain look which is reminiscent of some of the lower-end GDR lenses such as Pentacon. I'm also looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2015)

Love the colors and the painting like blur on #2.


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2015)

The flower shots are outstanding, and I like the portrait as well, even though the others aren't as taken with it. I love that swirly background from a Petzval. With your talent, I'm sure you're going to get the most out of it.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 15, 2015)

I like #1. If this is the first when you're low on the learning curve ... I am already saving money to see your one man show.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't  shot with it on a tripod as yet but I'm loving the dreamlike quality of the garden images


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm thinkin' ... this may be one of the few non-AF lenses I may be interested in purchasing.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't get over how bloody expensive they are. As far as compound lenses go, it doesn't get much simpler.

I think i'll wait for someone in china to get on board this one and sell them for like $12.99


----------



## binga63 (Jul 16, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I can't get over how bloody expensive they are. As far as compound lenses go, it doesn't get much simpler.
> 
> I think i'll wait for someone in china to get on board this one and sell them for like $12.99



I know .... soo much money for a crap lens.....but I'm taking pics and learning different things that could not be learnt using my "real"lenses and I am loving it.
hahaha and isn't that the whole purpose of using a camera? 
To enjoy oneself ...


----------



## limr (Jul 16, 2015)

binga63 said:


> I haven't  shot with it on a tripod as yet but I'm loving the dreamlike quality of the garden imagesView attachment 105087



Oh, the swirl! I love it!

I'd love a Petzval. I know that they are considered portrait lenses, but I don't shoot portraits. Of course I don't _have_ to shoot portraits with them, but if I did, I might use the lens more often and that might help me justify the cost to myself. Otherwise, I'll just have to wait until I hit the lottery. When I do, though, I'm going big, y'all. Medium-format Petzval to go on the Hassie kit I get for myself


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2015)

This has to be the most interesting bookeh I have ever seen. The flower shots are stunning. I like the portrait as well though!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 16, 2015)

Swirlies! After looking at your results, I'm quite tempted to buy one of these.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 16, 2015)

Chris- did you get the brass one, like the one B&H is offering?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 16, 2015)

binga63 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get over how bloody expensive they are. As far as compound lenses go, it doesn't get much simpler.
> ...



Crap lenses are fun, don't get me wrong.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Chris- did you get the brass one, like the one B&H is offering?


yes,it would have cost an extra 100 for the black one


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2015)

@binga63, the more I see you post from this lens, the more I fall in love. It is so very "Alice in wonderland." 

Curiosity makes me wonder, what would a shot using the Brenizer method look like? Any idea?


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

Good shots. I enjoy them. Keep posting!


----------



## binga63 (Aug 9, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> @binga63, the more I see you post from this lens, the more I fall in love. It is so very "Alice in wonderland."
> 
> Curiosity makes me wonder, what would a shot using the Brenizer method look like? Any idea?


I haven't had that many chances to get out (midway into a home renovation) but have had similar thoughts, will have a chance to test the brenizer method this coming sunday....sneaking out for a shoot


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 9, 2015)

binga63 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > @binga63, the more I see you post from this lens, the more I fall in love. It is so very "Alice in wonderland."
> ...


Ah, home projects. *sigh* I'm thinking ours will never end. We found out yesterday we need to replace 1200 square feet of decking, support beams included. Don't ask me how many other projects are only 3/4's completed.  I hope your renovations are going more smoothly than ours seem to be.

Anyways, 

please tag me if you post your results when you get a chance to test it. I would hate to miss it!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 9, 2015)

Brenzier on a tilt-a-whirl??? I never even thought of doing that.... Swirlies in all directions!

Time to dust off my camera and mount the Fujian.


----------



## binga63 (Aug 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> binga63 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...




photoshop went mental but I got this from my test


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 13, 2015)

binga63 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > binga63 said:
> ...


:giggle: I hadn't really considered photoshops reaction.

Not quite what I was expecting, but still a very nice shot!


----------



## binga63 (Aug 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> binga63 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Thank you ....I had to remask to get it to work...the screaming image I thought that I would use the Petzval lens....turned out better (at least I think so) than I thought it would


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it works incredibly well with that shot.

This lens has definitely made it to the list of " I WILL own this, someday!"
There is definitely a bit of magic contained in that glass.


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 5, 2016)

binga63 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > binga63 said:
> ...






Thinking to buy the lens, any new pictures or stories to share???? 
It has been almost two years since the last post. Any regrets or concerns about the lens???
Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

Pretty darn incredible

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Pretty darn incredible
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Thank you for  your reply.
Would love to see your new pics with the lens


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

I would love to work that out on my Nikon F...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 6, 2016)

It's Binga's lens, I was just letting you know.


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 6, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> It's Binga's lens, I was just letting you know.



That is interesting, but what or who is Binga???


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 6, 2016)

The person with the lens, who started this thread!


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 6, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> The person with the lens, who started this thread!



i see now. Thanks for letting me know, love his shots, love the lens!!!


----------

